# Adjusting the max working pressure of a regulator



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've never done it but know how. 
1. Remove the cap on the WP handle
2. adjust the nut so that it allows you to turn the WP handle more.

What's keeping the WP from increasing is the nut that's preventing it from being turned past the set WP.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I've never done it but know how.
> 1. Remove the cap on the WP handle
> 2. adjust the nut so that it allows you to turn the WP handle more.
> 
> What's keeping the WP from increasing is the nut that's preventing it from being turned past the set WP.




^ The regulators's max can be adjusted lower by setting the nut, but not _higher_. The handle will stop turning base on the regulator's pre-set max.

To set a higher max, you would have to open the regulator up. There only been two people who did this, and one is Bettatail.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I read someone else trying this not that long ago and regretting it 'cause the reg became a door-stop.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

sounds way to risky to me. I would just buy a regulator that could handle a higher pressure. What are you doing where you need to adjust it?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

There's an SGT500 on eBay but the WP is too low, amirite? I thought about increasing the WP, too.  Anyway, Victor has a PDF on how to adjust the WP so consult that.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

nope not the sgt 500  I got one of those a while back for cheaper... it was also a 15 model but oddly, when I turned the knob all the way in and I was able to go up to 25 psi  
The real reason I'm asking is because I've been clean from this regulator addiction for a while but relapsed last night. Was on ebay for something else and then ended up scoring a mini ss dual stage reg and an hpt100 for 27 shipped. unfortunately the ss rig has a 15 psi cap so I think I'm going to try and up it.

mind posting the pdf by victor?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

What was the 'mini'?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Dunno what the actual model is, I actually have two more of the same kind. It's a linear body regulator the size of one of those bigger glue sticks. Has two 1.5" face mount gauges, dual stage, 1/4 fmpt inlet and 1/8 fmpt outlet.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm afraid you can't increase the max psi unless you open it and pay around with it, thought most regulators will go pass their max by a little bit. 
Say you got 50 psi max, you can probably get to 65 psi max before the handle is completely tight. 
I think Sol Lawrence was talking about the lock screw in the handle, it only stop the handle from turning on any value _*below*_ the max.

Neil, got any pic of your new regulator? Oh and welcome back to the club!


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm pretty certain that lock nut is there to prevent the handle from being turned more. I've opened up the WP handle on one of my regulators, Concoa 400, and that's what it appears to do. I didn't need to adjust it, just curious to see what the nut assembly looked like, so I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

If someone used the lock nut to limit the max psi, then your method will work. Basically, if the regulator max's is 15 psi, you're stuck at a setting around that value. You can set the lock nut to stop the handle at any value before the max. 

Example: 

Regulator's 15 psi max @ 5 turns
Use lock nut to set handle's max @ 3 turns

Now your regulator is tamper proof because the handle is stuck at 3 turns. 

-------------------------------------------
Matheson's explanation of the lock nut. 











3. Adjusting the Maximum Pressure Setting
3.1	Set the regulator below the desired maximum pressure setting. 3.2	Remove the snap cap. 3.3	While holding the regulator adjustment knob securely, loosen the lock nut by turning counter-clockwise.
3.4	While holding the stem securely, turn the regulator adjustment knob fully clockwise until it bottoms out on the bonnet. Back it off a small amount (~1/8 turn) to prevent it from becoming lodged when the lock nut is tightened.
3.5	Back the lock nut to the end of the stem.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, but the reason the handle stops turning is because of that lock nut. If you changed it to allow the handle to turn more, that would allow the diaphragm to open up more, thereby increasing WP. I assume the reason why the instructions say to turn below the max is because it prevents the WP gauge from being damaged by pressure higher than it's capable of reading.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

haven't got the regs in yet, but I'll take a pict of the other mini rig I use. When I talked to bettatail about increasing wp a while back, he said you had to adjust the "acorn" nut at the back of the second stage to adjust the internal spring tension. I would love to try it but need some cheaper regs first LOL. speaking of which... I saw a ton of cheap ~30-40 shipped dual stage regs just waiting to be picked up. I'll post them on APC when I have the time.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The acorn protects the screw underneath it, supposedly adjusts the inlet pressure, not the working pressure. I tried to lower the max allowable inlet pressure by adjusting the screw so that the diaphragm isn't open, but it didn't work. Perhaps it's because CO2 pressure isn't high enough to make any difference.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

What you need is the correct low pressure pressure spring. Each spring is rated at 15, 30, 60 PSI and so on. You need to replace this part. However the OEM will not sell it to you. You have to get it from some of the distributors. The lock nut is there just to prevent user from going pass the working pressure. The regulator can go pass its working pressure but the internal pressure spring will wear out faster. 
by the way, it looks like you need some specific tools to open up these regs. I tried with a monkey wrench but the regulator won.

See #7 in the picture


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I've been able to remove the LP spring. It's very easy to do since it's not securely attached to anything. Once the handle is removed, the spring just falls out. The spring applies pressure to the diaphragm but it doesn't seem like there are different spring tension ratings, it's just how far the WP handle can turn.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

huh... I have a few victor hpt 500's that have bad diaphragms, maybe I can swap some of their low pressure springs with my sgt's. annoying part is finding a higher range gauge for it


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> Yeah, but the reason the handle stops turning is because of that lock nut. If you changed it to allow the handle to turn more, that would allow the diaphragm to open up more, thereby increasing WP. *I assume the reason why the instructions say to turn below the max is because it prevents the WP gauge from being damaged by pressure higher than it's capable of reading.*



They would never allow such a feature! The LP gauge is usually twice the max of the regulator's WP which is determined by the springs.

In order to blow the LP gauge, it would have to be a gauge set close to the max, which is never the case.

15 psi max = 30 ish psi Gauge. 

The reason why they say "below" is because the springs are rated at a certain psi. You will never get even close to the gauge's max psi by turning the handle, even if you remove the lock nut. 

-------------------------------------
If you remove the handle, and remove the lock nut, you will only be able to turn the handle just a little bit. Again, there is a slight increase from the max psi but it's not by much. Take a screw driver and try it out. 
For the regulator to do what neil wants (much higher psi) I'm sure he needs to open it up.
-------------------------------------
@ Alan - You will need the regulator's maintenance kit to open it up. Pretty costly though


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

The part number for the Victor 40 psi LP pressure adjusting spring is 0761-0110. The 80psi is 0761-0111.

Speaking about the sgt500. I just built one the other day 











-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> The part number for the Victor 40 psi LP pressure adjusting spring is 0761-0110. The 80psi is 0761-0111.
> 
> Speaking about the sgt500. I just built one the other day
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
SGT500 looking good. 

oh man... just bought a matheson 3810 for dirt cheap. No more buying regulators for me.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

neilshieh said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> oh man... just bought a matheson *3810 *for dirt cheap. No more buying regulators for me.


My personal favorite , I think you sell it to me :hihi:


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

charlie 1 said:


> My personal favorite , I think you sell it to me :hihi:


It seems to be a very common favorite. I've never had one before so I guess I'll be adding this to my collection. I like the shape, but the price on those things always turned me away. Really just looking for a SS mini matheson dual stage at this point, and maybe an ir6000. I have no idea what im going to do with all these regulators to be honest :hihi: I just like the look of them.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What about this gem? 









I been looking forever for that mini matheson too! Hey Neil, how much is dirt cheap? I'm tempted to start searching again....


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What about this gem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



30 dollars shipped. I rarely spend more than that on any regulator. Exceptions are when I splurged for my sgt500 (100 shipped) and linde cb200 (45 shipped)

Don't start searching again. I kid you not you will end up finding something tempting and buying it.... I couldn't stop the impulses for my recent regulator purchases. There goes my shrimp funds. :/ sad thing is I don't even inject co2 into my tanks anymore so I literally have no use for all of my regulators right now LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> 30 dollars shipped. I rarely spend more than that on any regulator. Exceptions are when I splurged for my sgt500 (100 shipped) and linde cb200 (45 shipped)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That is good! Any ideas what post body you're going to use?

I took a quick look and there are some tempting deals, especially when paypal got that "financing promo", argh.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Your matheson 3810 looks really nice btw. Is it stainless steel? the first stage and dual stage caps look so shiny like they're chromed. I prefer the look of the stock matheson 3810 knob though. (yours is similar to the ones they use on the prostar regulators). Unfortunately the 3810 I bought has custom gauges with the company's name splayed in big block letters on the white gauge backing. Would much prefer those stock matheson gauges. Oh well, I'll see if i can find a replacement pair if it really bugs me that much.

Post body... no idea yet. I have SS burkerts and a bunch of clippard mouse. as for needle valves I only have these guys left









man i just realized i don't have chromed/SS cga 320 inlets for the regs i just bought. I guess it's time to order more...


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Sadly, not my Matheson. Something I found just now, it's got the same body as the older Prostar, WVR, good eye. 

Got a picture of the gauges? I love Mathesons' logo, their gauges are always so much fancier than the others.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Same here. This has been my back up reg. i sacrificed a 22 series top section to use with the 21 series body. The result is amazing.

















-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

very clean look! I really like the idea of not using the nptxtube stub adapters and instead just using a length of pipe. do you have a case of wikia gauges or something? LOL you have them on nearly every rig. or do you buy them retail....


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

New regulators came! 









The one I just bought was the medical version of the HPT 100, to the left is the general purpose version. The mini dual stage regs are at the bottom (the one on the left is missing a knob so I'll have to 3d print one. 

Here are the hpt100's side by side









Heres my personal rig (when I still used co2). Very compact dual stage. The lpg is bent but still functional, never got around to replacing it.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hahaha

It seems like just the other day I was mailing you fittings. 

The regulator bug has to be the strangest happening ever.

I still find myself combing eBay on a weekly basis. (Trying to get back that elusive Matheson Mini)


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not hard-plumbing NVs and solenoids to the regulator body anymore. Can't easily use it to carbonate juice/beer if it's attached.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Whoa, never seen that type before. Nice find Neil, and did you get those chrome CGA 320 yet? 

Top right Victor is an O2 regulator right? I got that funky inlet on an O2 rig from a 312's model.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

oldpunk78 said:


> Hahaha
> 
> It seems like just the other day I was mailing you fittings.
> 
> ...


Time flies :hihi: but it seems like everyone who does the co2 stuff follows the same path. When the bug bites it bites really hard and they go hard and build a ton of systems, but then it tapers off as the time commitment becomes too much and they either quit or just kick back and enjoy co2 regulators in personal collections. I remember when I first got into the whole co2 thing, LeftC, maknwar, Josh(oldpunk), btimmer were the co2 bigshots haha. 
I haven't looked on ebay for regulators in ages precisely because stuff like this happens... but I will occasionally trawl ebay looking for the matheson. not much luck so far though. Did you guys see the FS post for the regulator flowerfishs's had? (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=718034&highlight=) so tempting... maknwar had one just like it but SS. I get bored on the forums some times when I'm not working on something new, but co2 stuff never gets old. It's always a ton of fun ooh'ing and ah'ing over other people's builds. 


Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I'm not hard-plumbing NVs and solenoids to the regulator body anymore. Can't easily use it to carbonate juice/beer if it's attached.


I've been contemplating making a rig for carbonating drinks, and I agree I wouldn't bother hard plumbing the stuff, I'd do everything with push in fittings. Put that 1000' reel of co2 tubing I have to good use...


FlyingHellFish said:


> Whoa, never seen that type before. Nice find Neil, and did you get those chrome CGA 320 yet?
> 
> Top right Victor is an O2 regulator right? I got that funky inlet on an O2 rig from a 312's model.


Here's a pdf for it, but this is definitely a rebranded regulator. I wish I could figure out who the original manufacturer is....
(http://alphagaz.airliquide.com/Specialty_Equipment_America/Alphagaz_1000_Regulator.pdf)
the one I just bought is actually kinda useless because it's the 1001 model, but I bought it because it was 7 dollars and I needed the replacement gauges. I'll see if it can go over 10 psi, pretty sure it can because the only limit is where you set the grub screw on the knob.
and yeah it's an o2 regulator. most medical regulators look like that. For example here's another one of my linde regulators that's super compact.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Check out this s series needle valve with Kalrez stem. It's listed $280 on swagelok site. 

















The 2 hex screws adjust the resistant of the handle. The handle on this valve is super soft. 










-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Man those valves are gorgeous! I wonder if swagelok considers aesthetics when designing their stuff, because really it's only us regulator addicts that care about the looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

You guys are the devils children for posting such pictures


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

It has been in the bag for almost 30 years. Should I open? 



















-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> It has been in the bag for almost 30 years. Should I open?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open it! it's a great regulator, perfect for paintball too if you want. Is it worthy of being in your personal collection Alan? LOL Did you already have it? or did you snipe one recently? i'm jealous, the gauges on yours are super nice and it's in the perfect psi range as well. 

I actually have a third one, but it's in really bad condition. I got it off maknwar as an RAOK ahaha.

Bump: you don't happen to know where I can get a replacement lpg do you? i spent some time in the past looking for one but could never find a suitable one


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> open it! it's a great regulator, perfect for paintball too if you want. Is it worthy of being in your personal collection Alan? LOL Did you already have it? or did you snipe one recently? i'm jealous, the gauges on yours are super nice and it's in the perfect psi range as well.
> 
> I actually have a third one, but it's in really bad condition. I got it off maknwar as an RAOK ahaha.
> 
> Bump: you don't happen to know where I can get a replacement lpg do you? i spent some time in the past looking for one but could never find a suitable one


Maknwar is too nice. These regulators are somewhat rare. They are dual stage regulators and are much smaller than they appear in the pictures. I might turn it into a paintball regulator. I have only one tank and currently using the VCR Matheson system. The low pressure gauge is 1.5" with 1/8 NPT port. I'll let you know if I see any.

Here is my VCR Mathie. This thing probably will outlast my interest in the hobby.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> Maknwar is too nice. These regulators are somewhat rare. They are dual stage regulators and are much smaller than they appear in the pictures. I might turn it into a paintball regulator. I have only one tank and currently using the VCR Matheson system. The low pressure gauge is 1.5" with 1/8 NPT port. I'll let you know if I see any.
> 
> Here is my VCR Mathie. This thing probably will outlast my interest in the hobby.


That's one sexy regulator. Wasn't that hai's favorite regulator? his was an ap tech rebranded matheson ultraline though I can't remember if it was vcr ported or npt. I have a vcr ported regulator but the second stage seal is bad. a great piece of beautiful metal that I can't use. If you're interested in replacing the gauges with something shorter and vcr ported lmk. 

Yeah face mounted 1/8 npt 1.5" gauge, but I can't find one with a chromed casing and similar gauge style. All the face mounted gauges have black plastic backings. if you spot one on ebay please let me know! :hihi: Does scott make their own regulators? I think the one I got from maknwar was a scott regulator as well and I remember finding the documentation for it as well but can't find the pdf anymore


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> That's one sexy regulator. Wasn't that hai's favorite regulator? his was an ap tech rebranded matheson ultraline though I can't remember if it was vcr ported or npt. I have a vcr ported regulator but the second stage seal is bad. a great piece of beautiful metal that I can't use. If you're interested in replacing the gauges with something shorter and vcr ported lmk.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah face mounted 1/8 npt 1.5" gauge, but I can't find one with a chromed casing and similar gauge style. All the face mounted gauges have black plastic backings. if you spot one on ebay please let me know! :hihi: Does scott make their own regulators? I think the one I got from maknwar was a scott regulator as well and I remember finding the documentation for it as well but can't find the pdf anymore



Hai's unit has npt ports. I spotted a couple but they were single stages. Vcr fittings and adapters are expensive. I dont think i will build another vcr system. All of the Scott regs I saw were rebranded. It's unlikely that they make regulators. 


-Alan


----------



## milibrka (Jul 27, 2013)

AlanLe-have you forgotten about your Ms. Parker??? I believed this is your very first all VCR built. She is flawless. Thank you.

BTW-AlanLe-Do you use ADA Amazonia Soil for your lawn? It's carpeting nicely and green.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

milibrka said:


> AlanLe-have you forgotten about your Ms. Parker??? I believed this is your very first all VCR built. She is flawless. Thank you.
> 
> BTW-AlanLe-Do you use ADA Amazonia Soil for your lawn? It's carpeting nicely and green.



Ms Parker how can i forget her lol. ADA soil is like Sriracha sauce. You use it on everything! 


-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been meaning to ask, what model are those inline check valves of yours? They look super clean and push in fittings are a big plus. 

But unlike sriracha, aquasoil is so expensive and not available at every asian supermarket T_T


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what model are those inline check valves of yours? They look super clean and push in fittings are a big plus.
> 
> But unlike sriracha, aquasoil is so expensive and not available at every asian supermarket T_T


Those are the mettleair check valves. The company located in Canada but they have offices in the states.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

mettleair is my go to for push in fittings heh. They have so many fittings (including brass) for very good prices. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang this mini matheson is extremely small. This is the single stage.



















-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

nice i see the single stage quite frequently but i'm holding out for the dual stage. no point in buying the single stage but since you still sell systems....


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> nice i see the single stage quite frequently but i'm holding out for the dual stage. no point in buying the single stage but since you still sell systems....



They are stainless steel. This is great for paintball. Cant resist to open the Scott. Guess who makes the regulator? It's GO! 












-Alan


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ How did the bag smell?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ How did the bag smell?



It smells like old socks lol.

Found the retail cost of my Matheson reg.
http://store.mathesongas.com/9460-u...igh-purity-with-tied-diaphragms-regulator-ss/


-Alan


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> It smells like old socks lol.
> 
> Found the retail cost of my Matheson reg.
> http://store.mathesongas.com/9460-u...igh-purity-with-tied-diaphragms-regulator-ss/
> ...


I know it will far outlast it but... Jeez only a 12 month limited warranty on a $1400+ piece of hardware? That's insane! I know you didn't pay that much, but they need to step up their warranty imo lol.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Somewhere in the world, in a multimillion dollar faculty, a group of scientist are using that Matheson regulator for research. 

Likewise,

Somewhere in the world, probably the west coast, a man name Alan Le is using the same regulator to deliver Co2 at 1bps.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Well since this has just turned into a general regulators thread, anyone know what this one is? Was it worth what I paid for it? Lol


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ How, where, and most importantly, where?!?!


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

FHF would know! He posted a picture of that exact same rig earlier. 
Any thoughts Alan? I've see the same regulator rebranded with wvr, prostar, and even air products.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

It's just a 3810 with a Harris style handle.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dead2fall said:


> Well since this has just turned into a general regulators thread, anyone know what this one is? *Was it worth the $20 I paid for it? *Lol


No it`s not worth it, I can feel you pain so as the nice guy I am I`ll give you your money back & hide it from your view :hihi::hihi:


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Picked this up, am I doing this right?
I'm seriously asking as I've never purchased regs to build before.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

............ no comment. I'll see you guys in a few months this whole regulator thing just suddenly got extremely depressing.

but actually, you just got some killer deals. I've only come across a few deals on par with what you just got throughout the span of my time here playing with regulators. The matheson ultra line is SUPER expensive, just refer to the build Alan posted earlier. dual stage, fully stainless steel, and probably costs atleast 500. The fact it's new in bag too.... but as a first time rig, it would be horrible. Yours has vcr fittings so buying all the stuff will be VERY expensive because they usually use that stuff for super high purity analytical instruments. but if you got the dough and want a sexy regulator, then congratulations. 
I wished you were just humble bragging though... LOL but seriously kudos on some sick finds.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm not bragging at all haha. 

I kind of figured it's vcr, never played with that before. I'm planning on building these to sell for the most part so we'll see how it goes. I may keep the ultra and sell the rig I purchased from a member here. If anyone has a good source for vcr stuff and actually Matheson gauges I'd appreciate it. The gauges on the first reg I posted are borked. One the face is bent some, the other they put marker on.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

Well the 3810 wouldn't be too hard to sell. You'd basically have no market for the ultraline though unless you set the price point in the 300-400 or less range. There's overkill and then there's beyond overkill. Though I suppose since it is new, then you could even go up to the 500 dollar range and offer an amazing warranty or something to rival one of GLA's rigs. IMO, you should just hold onto it and pass it onto your kids as an heirloom. 

As for the gauges... you can wipe the marker off with some rubbing alcohol (or any alcohol really) or you could erase it with an eraser. To get matching gauges, it'll be hard to find a lone matheson gauge, your best bet would be to buy a single stage matheson regulator off ebay for cheap and swap gauges. you could build the single stage as well and sell it or use it to brew or something.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm thinking of holding on to the ultra. 

I believe the rig that's in use now is also an nsg rebranded 3810

Ugh so the one I posted about earlier for $20 just came in. I think it's missing parts. What do I need, if anything. Or am I beat? It also makes a "click" halfway through turning the knob, normal or no?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

neilshieh said:


> FHF would know! He posted a picture of that exact same rig earlier.


Haha naw, that wasn't me. Mine had a different max. It's a rare regulator, I think it's foreign. Whoever let that go for 20 is probably regretting it now. 



Dead2fall said:


> I believe the rig that's in use now is also an nsg rebranded 3810
> 
> Ugh so the one I posted about earlier for $20 just came in. I think it's missing parts. What do I need, if anything. Or am I beat? It also makes a "click" halfway through turning the knob, normal or no?


It's not missing pieces, those holes are normal. You can put a burst valve, a bleed valve, a half life 3 valve. 

The "click" is normal too, that's just the second stage, my ProStar 212 makes that sound too.



oldpunk78 said:


> It's just a 3810 with a Harris style handle.


I never seen this Matheson before, the body is a bit difference from the 3810/3120


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

It has a tag on it that says it's a 3813 if you're talking about mine? Also thank you for your input! Do I need to plug these holes for our uses?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Ops, wrong regulator. Disregard that. 

And the holes are fine, you don't need to plug them. Congrats on a good find, for 20 dollars, this is one of the best score yet.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> Picked this up for $60, am I doing this right?
> I'm seriously asking as I've never purchased regs to build before.


You will need to get a pair of VCR gauges. It's hard to find a pair of matching gauges. Most sellers only sell one or the other. That said, the output port is a male VCR. You have to attach a 1/4 female VCR to 1/4 male NPT hex nipple, then attach a 1/4 female npt to 1/8 male npt elbow in order to fit the npt port solenoid. It works but it will make the post body longer. You can add a 1/4 male VCR to 1/4 female npt nipple on the inlet side to attach the CGA 320 nipple. This also stretches the length of the inlet. A second option is to attach a VCR CGA320 nipple. It's only 1" long but it costs $55.




Dead2fall said:


> Yeah I'm thinking of holding on to the ultra.
> 
> I believe the rig that's in use now is also an nsg rebranded 3810
> 
> Ugh so the one I posted about earlier for $20 just came in. I think it's missing parts. What do I need, if anything. Or am I beat? It also makes a "click" halfway through turning the knob, normal or no?


It looks like the high pressure gauge is busted. Probably from a high pressure shock or a drop. You should do the internal leak test. If you feel something is rattling inside when you are shaking the regulator, chances are there's sumting wong.


FlyingHellFish said:


> Somewhere in the world, in a multimillion dollar faculty, a group of scientist are using that Matheson regulator for research.
> 
> Likewise,
> 
> Somewhere in the world, probably the west coast, a man name Alan Le is using the same regulator to deliver Co2 at 1bps.


LOL I'm just trying new things. Some people said VCR port will break if you don't mount the regulator to a base. It scared me a little bit but I went and built the system. The butt welded VCR port is strong as hell.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dead2fall said:


> Picked this up for $60, am I doing this right?
> I'm seriously asking as I've never purchased regs to build before.


Well, that's a really, really nice regulator. But, as Alan noted, those vacuum connections are expensive. You're likely going to spend 50 a piece just for some used gauges. (If you can even find the ones you need - don't even think of trying to find new ones, the price will likely give you a hart attack) 

If I was you, I would cut my loses now and chalk it up to a learning experience. Not trying to be cruel, I've just been there. If you do decide to keep working on it, I would recommend trying to find a cheap vcr regulator with the correct gauges. It will be easier and cheaper than trying to find the ones you want individually. Also, those fittings are designed to be sealed with very specific metal gaskets. I didn't realize that at first.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> You will need to get a pair of VCR gauges. It's hard to find a pair of matching gauges. Most sellers only sell one or the other. That said, the output port is a male VCR. You have to attach a 1/4 female VCR to 1/4 male NPT hex nipple, then attach a 1/4 female npt to 1/8 male npt elbow in order to fit the npt port solenoid. It works but it will make the post body longer. You can add a 1/4 male VCR to 1/4 female npt nipple on the inlet side to attach the CGA 320 nipple. This also stretches the length of the inlet. A second option is to attach a VCR CGA320 nipple. It's only 1" long but it costs $55.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for the vcr stuff, I'll take my time with it. I'm in no rush for a rig as I only have one tank on pressurized and it already has a regulator. It'll give me something to do hunting this stuff down


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> Thanks, I think I do feel something loose inside the 3813. Shame but at least it was only $20.
> 
> As for the vcr stuff, I'll take my time with it. I'm in no rush for a rig as I only have one tank on pressurized and it already has a regulator. It'll give me something to do hunting this stuff down



If you paid $20 shipped then it's alright. However if it's $20 plus shipping then your money is on the line.


-Alan


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

@alanle can't I just use something like this then go with regular gauges? 1/4 male vcr to 1/4 female npt? 

Is there any difference between vcr and wvcr?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

thought I was kidding about the gauges being ugly? lol 

















gah i hate looking for and buying gauges. a royal pain... this is a 3800 series matheson right? Everything looks about right minus the 2.5" gauges and the exhaust ports.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> thought I was kidding about the gauges being ugly? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is at least 10 years older than you.


-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

as long as it works I don't mind! I wouldn't be surprised if half the rigs I have were older than me though. at first i got excited as i thought it was an sgt 160 series but then realized it was a matheson, oh well. for the price i paid i don't mind.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Now it's all about the Victor SGT600. 









-Alan


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

What about this one? Work your magic


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> What about this one? Work your magic



Looks like it's made it in german 


-Alan


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AlanLe said:


> Looks like it's made it in german
> 
> 
> -Alan


Actually I think it says Made in France..










Like model:










http://www.rotarex.com/ceodeux-listing/713



> ©2012 Rotarex. All rights reserved. Group Headquarters - 24 rue de Diekirch, B.P.19 - L7505 LINTGEN Luxembourg


 Funny huh..

Yours...
http://www.rotarex.com/products/series-d-215


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey! For what it's worth, Clippard 15490-5 Manifolds are back in stock if anyone is interested.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> Hey! For what it's worth, Clippard 15490-5 Manifolds are back in stock if anyone is interested.




Get the stainless steel version. The nickel plated ones can peeled off easily.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> Get the stainless steel version. The nickel plated ones can peeled off easily.


they have a stainless steel version??? what! I did not know about this LOL.


oh another note.... i saw an sgs 160 regulator today on [Ebay Link Removed] so sad, it was basically new but it wasn't the sgt. I really want one for some reason


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

neilshieh said:


> they have a stainless steel version??? what! I did not know about this LOL.
> 
> 
> oh another note.... i saw an sgs 160 regulator today on [Ebay Link Removed] so sad, it was basically new but it wasn't the sgt. I really want one for some reason


They told me only npb. They would do stainless but it would have to be custom ordered with most likely 100pc minimum or so.


```
Unfortunately we do not have one at this time.[censored] We could look into doing one as a custom type part.

However, that would be something that would need to be handled through a distributor and would

have a qty minimum (possibly around 100 pieces).[censored] If you are interested in more details you can call in

and ask to speak to technical dept (Scott Lamb).



Shell Girdler
International Sales
```


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> @alanle can't I just use something like this then go with regular gauges? 1/4 male vcr to 1/4 female npt?
> 
> Is there any difference between vcr and wvcr?



You can use a 1/4vcr female x 1/4 tube then attach a 1/4 tube x 1/8 npt elbow to mount your solenoid. It's a little shorter than using a 1/4 female npt x 1/8 male npt elbow.


















-Alan


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

AlanLe said:


> You can use a 1/4vcr female x 1/4 tube then attach a 1/4 tube x 1/8 npt elbow to mount your solenoid. It's a little shorter than using a 1/4 female npt x 1/8 male npt elbow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can just screw tube nut thread into female npt? How do you put two male tube thread ends together?

Edit: nvm I get it. That's like a tube adapter, I thought it was a whole compression fitting on the end of the VCR fitting. Thanks Alan, you saved me some $$.


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

So today I found out that the gauge on the mini dual stage isn't actually crooked lol. the main body of the regulator actually unscrews into two halves. I found this out while trying to unscrew the cga inlet on the new one haha. 

@Alan, any advice on how to unscrew the cga inlet on this one? I can't get leverage anywhere short of unscrewing one of the gauges and sticking in a 1/8 npt pipe or something >_>


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Strap wrench


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

aghhh more tools to buy, ill check the berkeley tool library and see if they have one 

on a brighter note, I got around to testing both of my hpt 100's and they're a go! It's crazy how small they are and so shinyyyy. Debating what kind of a cga 320 inlet I should put on them. Those cheap 6061 aluminum cga 320 sets are the perfect size but they're not chromed. I'll probably get some 2" chromed cga 320 sets then :/ what do you guys think?


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

They have those 1.5" chrome cga320.


-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> They have those 1.5" chrome cga320.
> 
> 
> -Alan


which company makes them? Western and Superior don't carry them  Do you have any for sale? :hihi:


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> which company makes them? Western and Superior don't carry them  Do you have any for sale? :hihi:



Superior. I saw it in their catalog. 


-Alan


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

How good is the chrome process on the "Western and Superior" set? JR's chrome nipple is great but their smith 320 nut isn't very good.
 The dull Smith CGA nut in the far back, compare to the shinny custom one.








=======








Chrome left, Stainless steel , Far left Nickel


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> Superior. I saw it in their catalog.
> 
> 
> -Alan


Just looked through their catalog and can't find any 1.5" cga 320, they have some randomly pneumatic assembly in their catalog that lists 1.5" cga 320 but the picture looks really weird and i doubt they sell it individually. I'll call and see what's up. 


FlyingHellFish said:


> How good is the chrome process on the "Western and Superior" set? JR's chrome nipple is great but their smith 320 nut isn't very good.
> The dull Smith CGA nut in the far back, compare to the shinny custom one.
> 
> 
> ...


Can't speak for western cga 320 sets but the superior chromed cga 320 inlets are.... superior haha. they are basically mirror finishes and match the chrome plating on regulators. refer to my pictures...









excuse the crap lighting on this pict but you should be able to tell that it matches the regulator's chrome


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Seeing a big ol pile of regulators like that make me wonder what I got myself hooked into :/


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Baby' got back......


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Baby' got back......


Single stage face with a dual stage booty? 

Haha sexy rigs!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

^ Naw, they're all dual stage. Here the fleet of regulators .....









You guys ever seen this little metering valve?


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

FlyingHellFish said:


> ^ Naw, they're all dual stage. Here the fleet of regulators .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they are! Was going along with the song lyrics lol!


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

my regulator pool needs an updated group shot lol, but first I really need to build their post bodies


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

This is what I came up with. I'm giving it the mini Asco and Swagie S with the vernier handle. I might change my mind tomorrow and tear down the whole thing  

Paintball ready


















Near an aquarium is where it belongs









Of course CGA320 is supported










-Alan


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanLe said:


> This is what I came up with. I'm giving it the mini Asco and Swagie S with the vernier handle. I might change my mind tomorrow and tear down the whole thing
> 
> Paintball ready
> 
> ...


nice! I should redo the post body on mine too and straighten out the gauges lol. Did you use a strap wrench to get the cga inlet out? with my other two the cga inlets came out very easily but this new one is in pretty tight...


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

neilshieh said:


> nice! I should redo the post body on mine too and straighten out the gauges lol. Did you use a strap wrench to get the cga inlet out? with my other two the cga inlets came out very easily but this new one is in pretty tight...



I removed the gauges and attached 2 90 degree elbows as an anchor and put that baby on a vise. 


-Alan


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

@Tony,Alan & Neil - You gentlemen are genuine addicts -:help::help:


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

So of course the 3813 I'm building had to have oddball gauges that I can't find a high side to match.. It's a regular 63-2233 3000 psi gauge, but the logo is blue instead of red. Here's the low side for reference.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

charlie 1 said:


> @Tony,Alan & Neil - You gentlemen are genuine addicts -:help::help:



We will be waiting for you on the dark side Charlie 


-Alan


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Good metering valves and solenoids are hard to find these days. Swagelok s series is my favorite. 


-Alan


----------



## brassindia (Aug 4, 2016)

*Brass Fittings*



AlanLe said:


> Now it's all about the Victor SGT600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We want to introduce ourselves that We are AN ISO 9001/14001/OHSAS 18001 Certified Manufacturer of all kinds of Brass ,Steel & Aluminum Fitting Parts since 1991. If you have any requirement regarding this then please contact us soon we will provide you out best price list with best quality.

One thing we want to tell you that these samples are basic idea of our products, Our actual product is as per your drawing or requirement.

For more information find the attached & visit our website: Shree Laxmi Industries - Manufacture of RF Connector, PPR & CPVC Pipe Fittings Inserts, Brass Pipe Fittings, Brass Cable Glands, Brass Inserts, Sanitary Fittings, Electrical Parts, Brass Anchors, Brass Fasteners, Cooker Parts, Steam Jet, Brass Hardwa 

We are waiting for your valuable reply.

Best Regards


Mr. Dilip Dobariya
SHREE LAXMI INDUSTRIES
============================
Plot No.537, G.I.D.C.-II, Dared, 
Jamnagar–361004, Gujarat, INDIA
Mobile : +91-8980131326/9825012433
Phone : +91 288 2730 975 
Fax : +91 288 2730 976
: Shree Laxmi Industries
E-mail : [email protected], [email protected] 
Web Site: Shree Laxmi Industries - Manufacture of RF Connector, PPR & CPVC Pipe Fittings Inserts, Brass Pipe Fittings, Brass Cable Glands, Brass Inserts, Sanitary Fittings, Electrical Parts, Brass Anchors, Brass Fasteners, Cooker Parts, Steam Jet, Brass Hardwa
 Please don't print this Email unless you really need to - this will preserve trees on planet.


----------

